# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Cure white spot with Ocean Free Copper Safe

## bettapassion

Hi,

Need some help, my planted tanks (yeah both) have an outbreak of white spots, I used Ocean Free on one of the tank cause I do not know the effect of using it and all my malayan shrimps died!!! So what can I use now for my other tanks? I do not want to loose my malayan shrimps. Thanks for any help.

----------


## loupgarou

just read the label, if it doesn't say = deadly for shrimp
as far as medication/fert goes. I use these few brands.

seachem
waterlife
azoo

----------


## bettapassion

I read the labels and it doesn't say deadly for planted nor none vertibrate. :Sad:

----------


## DEA

you know, that MIGHT just explain why most people here wouldn't touch that particular med  :Smile:  
anyway, since the shrimp are gone, might as well keep up the dosage
in for a penny, in for a pound

----------


## bclee

In my experience, shrimps never survive if I add medications.

BC

----------


## CoryDorus

Sorry for adding to your question.

Will Liquid fertizers, liquid iron and AquaFilters(make the water clearer) affects my Shrimps ?

----------


## cyberjoe

hi guys

which product does not have any colour effect on the water

seachem 
waterlife 
azoo 

pls recommend

i tried one brand cant remember the name but the med is in red in color but when u add to water it turns green which  :Sad:  trun green and will stain everything[ :Embarassed: ] including wood rocks and plants

----------


## DEA

fert SHOULD not affect your shrimp unless they contain copper, which is not likely

cyberjoe, the red thing that turns green is likely malachite green
if i were u i'd stick to using salt

----------


## cyberjoe

ok lor sorry what is the dosage in adding salt is it 5 gallons per tablespoon?[:0]

----------


## DEA

5 gallons per tablespoon?
u mean, every tablespoon of water u add 5 gallons salt?  :Smile:  [ :Grin: ] 
no lah  :Smile:  
1 tbsp per 5 gallon or 20l

hth

----------


## chia2k

will aquarium salt kill the plants ?

----------


## DEA

...

u MAINTAIN the salt level
if you keep on adding of course will turn salty lah  :Smile: 
when the salt is there, and you want to change the water, you have to redose
ie you change 20l u add 1 tbsp

----------


## stormhawk

i've used Sera Costapur before to treat white spot. didn't kill my plant or my shrimp. but i used a lesser dosage than recommended on the bottle. doesn't stain the water like dye-based medications. anything made locally, especially the Rid-All ones will stain the tank. i've seen it staining my tank purple.[:0]

----------


## chia2k

i agree with storm , used sera costapur and 3 days later , no fishes have the white spot ! plus , my red tiger lotus is still standing ! its good

----------


## Allen_1971

actually, I've just got a minor outbreak of whitespot... So I took a trip down to the LFS and started looking through all available meds for ICH... 

What I found is the 90% of the meds use malachite green as the active ingredient (including costapur). Some of these add additional chemicals for added effect... some examples of chemicals include (methalyne blue, quinine, acriflavin, potassium iodide, formaldehyde). The only one I saw which didn't seem to use malachite green was a tablet from AZOO which looks like it is made from the yellow powder (no ingredients so can't tell). 

Also from what I know, malachite green does stain... however it is photosensitive as well, which may explain why it breaks down faster in our brightly planted tank.

----------


## Golfmad

Hi

I have used Ocean Free before as well. I tried something else first but the neon tetras did not get any better. Then this LFS told me use Ocean Free and guarantee no more white spots. He was damn correct as all the white spots disappeared along with the bulk of the fishes and all shrimps. The plants did not look too well too.

Coincidently, Teo's tetras are now very infected(I was there yesterday). It seems that they are going to use some JBL treatment so I will have to wait and see how successful they are with this treatment.

Rgds,

----------


## DEA

hahaha
fish also disappear  :Wink: 

one point you guys who have fish infected with ich is that when the ich is not longer visible on the body, it DOES NOT mean the tank is clean
it just means the tiny infective parts that make MORE white spots are swimming about in the water looking and most likely infected already, their new hosts
so treat for about 1 wk before declaring your tank ich free
to be sure, i treated my tanks for 2 wks at a go

----------


## otacon

My 2' tank just got infected with white spots. But surprisely only some of the fishes got infected. My tetra, danid zebra, skeleton fish, sucker fish, goldfish and a few other fishes was not infected. Only red phantom and &amp;quot;san jian shu&amp;quot; were infected. Now I isolated the infected fishes into another tank and poured in some Ocean Free white spot special solutions. Because the solution is in blue colour, so I dun dare to pour into my main tank. So is it alrite to pour the white spot solution into my main tank to disinfect the whole tank?

----------

